

[Ask HN]How can SaaS improve the medical industry? - wattjustin

Specifically apps and Saas to help patients and doctors interact and keep track of progress made. There are some out there like Practice Fusion, but that is a broad platform. What are some smaller services needed out there. I ask because my girlfriend is applying for med school and this field interests me.
======
Vandy_Travis
My roommate is a doctor, and I've been having some discussions on this topic
lately.

The biggest concept is to use technology to support the existing dr's
workflow. This can vary, a lot, between different types of doctors.

The thing he most often comments upon is the text replacement feature for his
office's electronic records. He can type "issued XYZ medication due to past
history of .HT." and the system will automatically insert the relevant heart
history information (maybe a recent test reading, etc.) into the record.

Saves him time in recording info into the patient records. That seems to be
his #1 desire for better tech -- saving time. And making complete entry into
the medical records is a good place to work, as it solves a frustration that
already exists.

~~~
wattjustin
Very interesting. Thanks for sharing! It sounds like time is the thing that
escapes doctors in the most in their day to day work. This is a good thing to
think about and base ideas on. Thanks!

------
tait
Hmm. That's a pretty broad and open-ended question. Are you asking out of idle
curiosity?

There are lot of software companies in the medical "industry" as it is. What
are your interests?

~~~
wattjustin
Fair enough, it was too open. I've tried to narrow it down a bit. My
girlfriend is going in to med school and it's made me interested in that
industry.

I am interested in helping doctors and patients connect and track progress
through web or mobile apps. Practice Fusion's upcoming API has me thinking
about that.

~~~
tait
Got it.

I wrote a couple of things in med school, some of which are still in use.

There are a lot of big players in the medical marketplace.

I would think a very specific niche app of some kind would be most successfull
- as in "Helping a diabetic patient report and review their glucose levels
with their physician" versus "an all purpose portal where patients can review
all their information with their doctors." - you an probably get great ideas
from your GF as she goes through.

BTW, I would offer this unsolicited advice: have some patience with her for
the next 10 years or so. Medical school can be a major stressor. She may not
have time to tell you how important you are to her...

~~~
wattjustin
Thank you very much for the info and the great unsolicited advice too. Her and
I have had many discussions about how trying the next years will be and
hearing your advice about this makes me even more sure that while it may be
hard to make it through, it can be done.

As for filling a niche, that seems to be the best route too at this time. It
may sound easier to make a general, all-purpose app, but a niche will do
better I think. I'll be thinking about that some more. Thanks again!

